# wlan keeps changing/droping ip address

## prffzc

Can someone help me with this?

I can't understand what makes wlan to change its ip address from "normal" 192..... to 169....

I did a massive upgrade recently (did not upgrade dhcpcd though) but not at the moment when this is actually happening, so I don't know where to start.

These are the two states that keep interchanging.

```

ifconfig wlan0

wlan0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 169.254.68.231  netmask 255.255.0.0  broadcast 169.254.255.255

        inet6 fe80::c617:feff:fe70:3bc2  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether c4:17:fe:70:3b:c2  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 4916  bytes 2588871 (2.4 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4868  bytes 963467 (940.8 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.121  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::c617:feff:fe70:3bc2  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether c4:17:fe:70:3b:c2  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 7070  bytes 3559077 (3.3 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 6948  bytes 1393439 (1.3 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

----------

## javeree

Your wlan is using dhcp to ask for an IP address from a dhcp server. If a dhcp server replies, it gives you the 192.168.x.x addresses (at least in your case, it could also be another range, but that depends on your server). If no server reply is received, you wlan tries to assign itself a so called 'link-local' IP adress. This is the kind of adresses that start with 169.x.x.x

I assume that you configuration somewhere defines a fallback ip address or method (I am not in front of gentoo, so I don't know exactly how it is done. Check /etc/conf.d/net.wlan.

----------

## ferrelas

I think this could be related to an upgrade of udev, I had a similar problem with my system lately, do you have CONFIG_DEVTMPFS set in the kernel .config file?

----------

## prffzc

Yes, did the udev update too. 

Recompiled the kernel several times -> frozen on udev events a couple of times. Got it to work at the moment with one of the "older" configurations.

I'm not sure if the kernel I'm running now has the CONFIG_DEVTMPFS set, but the frozen ones don't (although I did set it when udev asked I can only think that I messed up the settings).

Started cleaning. Will return to close the topic once I get everything to work.

----------

## prffzc

So everything looks ok now.

The one thing that I don't understand now is this: when the wireless lost its ip 

```

Jan 28 12:20:26 localhost wpa_cli: interface wlan0 DISCONNECTED

Jan 28 12:20:26 localhost wpa_cli: executing 'false /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 --quiet stop' failed

Jan 28 12:20:27 localhost kernel: [ 2271.040951] wlan0: authenticate with 68:7f:74:7e:8b:ac

Jan 28 12:20:27 localhost kernel: [ 2271.054100] wlan0: send auth to 68:7f:74:7e:8b:ac (try 1/3)

Jan 28 12:20:27 localhost kernel: [ 2271.254069] wlan0: send auth to 68:7f:74:7e:8b:ac (try 2/3)

Jan 28 12:20:27 localhost kernel: [ 2271.256668] wlan0: authenticated

Jan 28 12:20:27 localhost kernel: [ 2271.264021] wlan0: associate with 68:7f:74:7e:8b:ac (try 1/3)

Jan 28 12:20:27 localhost kernel: [ 2271.286462] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 68:7f:74:7e:8b:ac (capab=0x531 status=0 aid=1)

Jan 28 12:20:27 localhost kernel: [ 2271.286527] wlan0: associated

Jan 28 12:20:27 localhost dhcpcd[5434]: wlan0: carrier acquired

Jan 28 12:20:27 localhost dhcpcd[3547]: wlan0: carrier acquired

Jan 28 12:20:27 localhost dhcpcd[2363]: wlan0: carrier acquired

Jan 28 12:20:27 localhost wpa_cli: interface wlan0 CONNECTED

Jan 28 12:20:27 localhost wpa_cli: executing '/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 --quiet start' failed

Jan 28 12:20:27 localhost dhcpcd[3547]: wlan0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Jan 28 12:20:27 localhost dhcpcd[3547]: wlan0: checking for 169.254.163.148

Jan 28 12:20:27 localhost dhcpcd[2363]: wlan0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Jan 28 12:20:27 localhost dhcpcd[2363]: wlan0: checking for 169.254.163.148

Jan 28 12:20:27 localhost dhcpcd[5434]: wlan0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Jan 28 12:20:27 localhost dhcpcd[5434]: wlan0: checking for 169.254.163.148

Jan 28 12:20:31 localhost dhcpcd[3547]: wlan0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Jan 28 12:20:31 localhost dhcpcd[2363]: wlan0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Jan 28 12:20:31 localhost dhcpcd[5434]: wlan0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Jan 28 12:20:32 localhost dhcpcd[2363]: wlan0: using IPv4LL address 169.254.163.148

Jan 28 12:20:32 localhost dhcpcd[3547]: wlan0: using IPv4LL address 169.254.163.148

Jan 28 12:20:32 localhost dhcpcd[5434]: wlan0: using IPv4LL address 169.254.163.148

Jan 28 12:20:35 localhost dhcpcd[3547]: wlan0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Jan 28 12:20:35 localhost dhcpcd[2363]: wlan0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Jan 28 12:20:35 localhost dhcpcd[3547]: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

Jan 28 12:20:36 localhost dhcpcd[2363]: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

Jan 28 12:20:37 localhost dhcpcd[5434]: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

Jan 28 12:20:39 localhost dhcpcd[5434]: wlan0: offered 192.168.1.114 from 192.168.1.155

Jan 28 12:20:39 localhost dhcpcd[3547]: wlan0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Jan 28 12:20:39 localhost dhcpcd[3547]: wlan0: no IPv6 Routers available

Jan 28 12:20:39 localhost dhcpcd[2363]: wlan0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Jan 28 12:20:39 localhost dhcpcd[2363]: wlan0: no IPv6 Routers available

Jan 28 12:20:39 localhost dhcpcd[5434]: wlan0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Jan 28 12:20:39 localhost dhcpcd[5434]: wlan0: no IPv6 Routers available

Jan 28 12:20:41 localhost dhcpcd[3547]: wlan0: offered 192.168.1.114 from 192.168.1.155

Jan 28 12:20:48 localhost dhcpcd[2363]: wlan0: offered 192.168.1.114 from 192.168.1.155

Jan 28 12:21:17 localhost dhcpcd[2363]: wlan0: acknowledged 192.168.1.114 from 192.168.1.155

Jan 28 12:21:17 localhost dhcpcd[2363]: wlan0: checking for 192.168.1.114

Jan 28 12:21:22 localhost dhcpcd[2363]: wlan0: leased 192.168.1.114 for 86400 seconds

Jan 28 12:21:22 localhost dhcpcd[3547]: wlan0: removing IP address 192.168.1.114/16

Jan 28 12:21:22 localhost dhcpcd[5434]: wlan0: removing IP address 192.168.1.114/16

Jan 28 12:21:25 localhost dhcpcd[3547]: wlan0: carrier lost

Jan 28 12:21:25 localhost dhcpcd[5434]: wlan0: carrier lost

Jan 28 12:21:25 localhost dhcpcd[2363]: wlan0: carrier lost

Jan 28 12:21:25 localhost kernel: [ 2328.782085] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: GB

Jan 28 12:21:25 localhost wpa_cli: interface wlan0 DISCONNECTED

Jan 28 12:21:25 localhost wpa_cli: executing 'false /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 --quiet stop' failed

Jan 28 12:21:26 localhost kernel: [ 2329.936395] wlan0: authenticate with 68:7f:74:7e:8b:ac

Jan 28 12:21:26 localhost kernel: [ 2329.949679] wlan0: send auth to 68:7f:74:7e:8b:ac (try 1/3)

Jan 28 12:21:26 localhost kernel: [ 2329.952140] wlan0: authenticated

Jan 28 12:21:26 localhost kernel: [ 2329.958901] wlan0: associate with 68:7f:74:7e:8b:ac (try 1/3)

Jan 28 12:21:26 localhost kernel: [ 2329.977025] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 68:7f:74:7e:8b:ac (capab=0x531 status=0 aid=1)

Jan 28 12:21:26 localhost kernel: [ 2329.977092] wlan0: associated

Jan 28 12:21:26 localhost dhcpcd[2363]: wlan0: carrier acquired

Jan 28 12:21:26 localhost dhcpcd[3547]: wlan0: carrier acquired

Jan 28 12:21:26 localhost dhcpcd[5434]: wlan0: carrier acquired

Jan 28 12:21:26 localhost wpa_cli: interface wlan0 CONNECTED

Jan 28 12:21:26 localhost wpa_cli: executing '/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 --quiet start' failed

```

and so on.

Now that it IS working quote from the log 

```

 localhost dhcpcd[2002]: wlan0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

 localhost dhcpcd[2002]: wlan0: leased 192.168.1.3 for 86400 seconds

....

 localhost dhcpcd[2264]: wlan0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

 localhost dhcpcd[2264]: wlan0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

 localhost dhcpcd[2264]: wlan0: no IPv6 Routers available

```

and everything works just fine.

So, I still don't know what went wrong....

----------

